# A+ Job



## Juan13cali (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey, guys I want a career as computer technician but I have no experience and I'm currently studying to get my a+. Do any of y'all know of any places where I could start off my it career that don't require and prior experience. Thank you in advanced.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

There are several places that will give someone a chance. If there weren't, none of us would have IT jobs today, would we? 

Although BestBuy/GeekSquad isn't the only place hiring entry-level techs, I know quite a few people who got their start there. I got a job as a field service tech for a small company who provided on-site technical support for small businesses and home users.


----------



## bchang89 (Jun 11, 2013)

BosonMichael said:


> There are several places that will give someone a chance. If there weren't, none of us would have IT jobs today, would we?
> 
> Although BestBuy/GeekSquad isn't the only place hiring entry-level techs, I know quite a few people who got their start there. I got a job as a field service tech for a small company who provided on-site technical support for small businesses and home users.


Is it arrogant/ignorant for me to say that I would NOT ever want to work at geeksquad or at best buy as an entry level IT job? I have a B.A. from a decent university and have been working as a salaried employee since graduating in finance and now real estate. I was wondering after I passed the A+ exam, what kind of job I should expect..im worried that I'll be making less than I do now (which is not much at all). I know i have to pay my dues and work my way up, but I would hope to expect at least anywhere from 35-45k with a college degree coupled with a few certifications, and professional work experience. Once again, i am not trying to come off as arrogant, this is just what I would expect.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

It's only arrogant / ignorant if you expect the B.A. and working in Finance / Real Estate means you expect that that entitles you to hire pay as opposed to "someone else" with no experience in the same job/field.

You will be making less, probably a lot less than you do now until you get some experience under your belt


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

bchang89 said:


> Is it arrogant/ignorant for me to say that I would NOT ever want to work at geeksquad or at best buy as an entry level IT job? I have a B.A. from a decent university and have been working as a salaried employee since graduating in finance and now real estate. I was wondering after I passed the A+ exam, what kind of job I should expect..im worried that I'll be making less than I do now (which is not much at all). I know i have to pay my dues and work my way up, but I would hope to expect at least anywhere from 35-45k with a college degree coupled with a few certifications, and professional work experience. Once again, i am not trying to come off as arrogant, this is just what I would expect.


Sorry for the delay in responding; I've been on vacation.

Unfortunately, having a degree, certifications, and work experience in an unrelated field doesn't magically qualify you to make more money in IT. You'll likely end up making less than you do now, but in time, you'll likely end up making more... the keyword being "time". Time is what you'll need to build experience, which is the primary thing that will make you more valuable to employers.

Consider: with my BS degree and years of experience in IT, would I be able to get certified and switch careers into real estate or finance (or any other profession) without taking a pay cut? I'm guessing that's not very likely.


----------

